# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs > [Bug] Shout-Ads 404 Error

## ToraTenshi

Where did I found the link that leads to 404 page:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/ocp.php

Where does the link leads to:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/tickerads.php

----------

